# Oh dear lord help



## Duanedemster (May 30, 2019)

Good afternoon my name is Dwayne thank you for allowing me to join. A friend of mines father recently passed he had what I'm told is the third largest dr. Pepper collection in the world I am helping him go through that stuff and there are literally hundreds of bottles 
. I stumbled on this site believe you folks can probably help me I have some questions.


----------



## RCO (May 30, 2019)

there are a couple members who seem to collect Dr Pepper bottles , I'm not sure exactly what kind of help your looking for . without a more specific question or picture of the bottles you have questions about 

anyways I've always liked Dr pepper but only have a couple bottles and cans


----------



## Screwtop (May 30, 2019)

Any really old ones? Pre 1920?


----------



## Screwtop (May 30, 2019)

Feel free to ask, I am sure we can help!


----------



## ACLbottles (May 31, 2019)

Like RCO said, there are several members on this forum who collect Dr Pepper stuff. I have many Dr Pepper bottles in my collection and I'm always interested in seeing bottles posted. Feel free to ask us anything and we'll do our best to help!

By the way, welcome to the forum Dwayne!


----------



## Duanedemster (May 31, 2019)

12:30 am I have been separating bottles since 10 am. I have a box full of bottles I have not been able to find one like, I will post pictures tomorrow . I can't seem to figure out how to do it right now I'm a little brain fried I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Duanedemster (May 31, 2019)

Yes there are some really old ones and I will post those tomorrow as well


----------



## ACLbottles (Jun 1, 2019)

Sounds great! I'm looking forward to seeing what you've got!


----------



## dgirardin (Jul 3, 2019)

Love Dr pepper also


----------

